# my limited experience with meds



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

ive taken zoloft.. my dosage has went from 25 to 50 to 25 and i am now gonna increase it to 100. zoloft is okay. it works well for my panic attcks but not my racing thoughts.
and then i have been taking wellbutrin for about a week. i dont like it. the first night i had a really bad anxiety attack and then another one in the morning where my legs were twitching, i was short of breath and i felt like i was gonna throw up. so the first day i took it was very bad. it does help my racing thoughts though. but like i said to someone, it makes me feel like a zombie which increases my dp feeling. it seems to limit any thinking which is very scary. and lately i have been getting scary thought about harming people..not anybody in particular thought and at least i can try and block them out and they dont race. these are the thoughts that scare me the most..so yea i personally dont like wellbutrin


----------

